# Farbige Formularfelder



## Maximus (1. Juni 2001)

Hi,
ich würde gerne ein Formular erstellen, wo ich den HP-Besucher verschiedene Eigaben machen lasse. Ich finde die normalen Textfelder aber ziemlich beschissen. Kann man die nicht irgendwie farbig gestalten ? Also das die zB. einen schwarzen Hintergrund haben.


----------



## Basilisk (5. Juli 2001)

Oder hier unter Tutorials schauen. :smoke:


ach, echt immer schön werbung zu anderen seiten zu sehen, wo weniger steht, als das was schon gepostet wurde. *knurr*

Ich danke Basilik für seinen, dennoch soooo interessanten Post.

ps. das war ironie.
MFG *knurr* TTrek:#


----------

